# Leitungsschutzschalter von oben oder von unten?



## El Cattivo (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade am diskutrien ob man Leitungsschutzschalter von oben (Klemme 1) oder von unten (Klemme 2) einspeisst. Im Inet konnte ich keinen Standart finden und in den BV verschiedener Firmen die mir zu verfügung stehen konnte ich auch nix finden.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MFG


----------



## Homer79 (18 Mai 2009)

Leitungsschutzschalter werden von unten eingespeisst un der Abgang is dann logischerweise oben, im Gegensatz zu FI Schutzschaltern. Sollten LSS von oben eingespeisst werde, würde es aber auch keinen Einfluss auf ihre Funktion haben.


----------



## El Cattivo (18 Mai 2009)

@Homer
ich war auch der Meinung aber irgent wie ist es unlogisch den Motorschutz werden auch von oben eingespeist
und warum werden sie dann immer im Schaltplan von oben eingespeist?

hast du eine Quelle wo ich das nachlesen kann?


----------



## Homer79 (18 Mai 2009)

...das is halt so, ne mal ehrlich, obs in der vde vorschrift ist glaub ich nicht, bzw. weiß ich nicht, da ja die funktion unabhaänig der verkabelung ist.
hier mal ein beispiel eines herstellers, da siehts mans ja, wie die angeschlossen sind...

http://www.zenner.lu/media/broschueren/Hager_Tehalit/Katalog Leitungsschutzschalter.pdf

...ich habs auch nie anders gesehen.


----------



## El Cattivo (18 Mai 2009)

hier ist ein bild aus nem Siemens Projekt


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2009)

ich weiss nicht warum - aber im Verteilerbau hat sich mal irgendwann eingebürgert, den Strom von unten an die Sicherungen zuzuführen. Wenn jemand weiss, warum, bitte hier in diesen Thread schreiben - ich bin sehr neugierig, dies zu erfahren.

Dieses von unten zuführen hat sich auch darin niedergeschlagen, dass ältere Leitungsschutzschalter nur von unten mit Brückenkämmen bestückt werden konnten. Heutige LSS können diese Kämme sowohl von oben wie auch von unten aufnehmen.


----------



## knabi (18 Mai 2009)

Das kann man verdrahten, wie's paßt - Auszug aus dem SIEMENS-Katalog:
"Die Einspeisung kann wahlweise von oben oder unten erfolgen, da die Klemmen identisch sind"
(Quelle: SIEMENS Katalog ET B1 2009/2010, Seite 1/3)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> den Strom von unten an die Sicherungen zuzuführen. Wenn jemand weiss, warum, bitte hier in diesen Thread schreiben - ich bin sehr neugierig, dies zu erfahren.



Das hängt mit dem Aufbau der guten alten Neo- / Diazedsicherungssockel zusammen.

Bei diesen wird die Grundplatte durch die Sicherung und die Schraubkappe mit dem Aussengewinde elektrisch verbunden.

Um Also so etwas wie Fingersicherheit zu gewährleisten steht die Spannung UNTEN an und nicht oben am Gewinde.

Hoffe die Erklärung ist verständlich.

dtsclipper


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2009)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffe die Erklärung ist verständlich.
> ...


den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon - aber bei den Dingern ist der Anschluss für den Mittelkontakt nicht zwangsläufig unten. Ein Exemplar habe ich im Keller (in unserem Museum) gefunden, das den Anschluss "umgekehrt" oben hat, wenn man sich nach der Beschriftung des Teils richtet. Aber viele von den Dingern sind nichtmal festgelegt, wie rum nun "aufrecht eingebaut" bedeutet.


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Mai 2009)

Mal anders formuiert - 

Wenn ich in der Lehre den Mittelkontakt NICHT als Phase genommen hätte dann wäre mein Lehrmeister mit Sicherheit erst an die Decke und daran folgend an meinen Hals gehüpft.

Aber ob es normativ definiert ist - da muss ich aber passen...

Und Hogo Stotz können wir leider nicht mehr fragen...


dtsclipper


----------



## Tobi P. (24 Mai 2009)

Moin,

technisch gesehen ist es völlig egal auf welcher Klemme der LSS eingespeist wird, eingebürgert hat sich aber die Einspeisung von unten. Fi-Schaltern ist das auch völlig egal, die interessiert nur ob die Neutralleiterklemme richtig belegt ist.


Gruß Tobi


----------

